# Does it really help to learn some German to visit Germany?



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

OK, I know the answer is an obvious YES...it ALWAYS helps to learn the language of a country. However, some countries it's more necessary than others. I speak English, Spanish and French and I love languages. But I keep on hearing that in Germany, most people (especially teens and young adults) speak English.

I'm learning the basics and enjoying it, but how much efforst should I put based on the situtation. Will most German just prefer to speak English? I will only be in a big city (Berlin...this time). Will it be a lot like the Netherlands and Scandinavia, where it seem like EVERYONE will just prefer to speak in English?


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

You will get by in English, not a problem at all.
The only thing to be aware of is that East Berliners, esp. the older ones, will have learned Russian before English, so the biggest problems will be here.

In all the bars, pubs, museums, etc they will speak English.

However, as always, it helps to learn a bit of the local language, even a simple "guten Tag" or "danke", to break the ice/make it more comfortable. 

Enjoy Berlin, its a great city.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The older the people, the less likely they can speak english.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> it ALWAYS helps to learn the language of a country.


You basically answered your own question. 

A few words are sufficient to win people's hearts. I'm always impressed when someone draws up to me and tries to speak German. Shows good will.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

kebabmonster said:


> You will get by in English, not a problem at all.
> The only thing to be aware of is that East Berliners, esp. the older ones, will have learned Russian before English, so the biggest problems will be here.
> 
> In all the bars, pubs, museums, etc they will speak English.
> ...


Thanks. Ya, I read not too long ago somewhere that it may often be former "East Berliners" who may not speak English as well, and ya I think I read that they had emphasized Russian in the former East Berlin, which makes sense.

Ya, I think I've got a lot of the basic German covered. I was partly asking because of this language learning program you buy that I've heard is very good--it doesn't give you any English translations--it uses an immersion technique that more closely resembles how children learn their first language. However, I don't want to buy it if it turns out I can do well without it, which I've often heard. Afterall, it's money I can use in Berlin


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

German helps in both Germany and Austria. I have found myself acting as an involuntary translator in more than an occasional instance on tours of Salt mines in the Saltzburg area and in Heidleburg as well. German is also useful in restaurants where much of the wait staff may not speak English. I found in Hamburg, I had to use German more than English.

A big surprise for me was that in Hungary and the Czech Republic, German was very useful. In both countries, I found a lot of German speakers who could not speak English, French, or Spanish, especially the older folks.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

edubejar said:


> Will it be a lot like the Netherlands and Scandinavia, where it seem like EVERYONE will just prefer to speak in English?


No, it won't be so. Germany is a big country, and people in big countries tend to be sure, that even immigrants speak their language perfectly.  I would compare Germany more to France, Italy and Spain.
I don't know, how good is your German, but please don't try to be too perfect! :lol: Don't be afraid to speak even with mistakes! 
German has some English words, but it's completely different.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

German is not a must in Germany... but the basics like "Good-morning/evening", "Hello" and "Thank You" is a must...

The young people speak English just fine.. and I'm pretty sure most old people understands it too if you speak clearly and slow ( they reply in German though )...


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> ( they reply in German though )...


Is it dramatical for a Dane? :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah I've had German since 7th grade, so for me it's not really a problem to understand it - but for an English speaker it might be a small problem..


( the German trucker scene from Eurotrip comes to mind... "Berlin--- jahhh Berlin"  )


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Nah I've had German since 7th grade, so for me it's not really a problem to understand it - but for an English speaker it might be a small problem..


I have thought, Danish and German are similar.  Sorry


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Although I can speak some German and prefer to use it when I am there (few times though) one can easily get around speaking English, so I don't think its necessary, unless obviously you into business.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

In business almost everbody can speak english. And english becomes more and more the working language. It is harder to find english-speaking germans on the street or in the shops. In the maternal side of my family only the current (my) generation started to speak english sufficiently. My mother can't hold a little conversation in english (let alone explain you the way for example) for the simple reason that she never needed it (turkish-language skills would make more sense for her job).


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Ita Simpsone said:


> I have thought, Danish and German are similar.  Sorry


They are similar. I for exmaple can read danish news sites without a problem. Danish seems to be like a mixture of english, german and something else.



> Klimaet i Grønland er overvejende arktisk. Det vil sige, at middeltemperaturen selv i årets varmeste måned ikke når over +10°C. I dalene, der ligger i forlængelse af de dybeste fjorde, overstiger middeltemperaturen dog lige grænsen på +10°C. Landets store udstrækning medfører betydelige klimatiske variationer mellem Nord- og Sydgrønland, men der er også store variationer mellem kystområderne, specielt mellem det område, hvor der er åbent vand hele året, og områder inde i landet.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

der/de/det = genres? Do they also have this hell in Danish?!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

schmidt said:


> der/de/det = genres? Do they also have this hell in Danish?!


Gender is killing me, btw! They are not consistent with either Spanish or French, which I speak (they are not 100% consistent among Spanish and French either, but at least when I was learning French there was by far more consistency, and almost always the same gender in words with the same latin origin, thus that look the same: "la porte" (fr) had to be feminine because "la puerta" (es) is feminin, but "la maison" (fr) was not as obvious because the word in Spanish is "la casa", but just like this example, it was usually the same gender.

Not in German. I'm not finding much consistency between German and Spanish and/or French, which doesn't surprise me. Then you have neutral. 

Oh, schmidt, isn't it der/die/das...which can become den or dem? German is hard HEHE. :nuts:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

goschio said:


> They are similar. I for exmaple can read danish news sites without a problem. Danish seems to be like a mixture of english, german and something else.


Yeah, it looks similar, but does it sound similar ?  
Anyway, Mr Denmark, do you really speak only English in Germany?


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

^^ maybe it looks similar but I have problems to read it though... and yeah, the pronounciation is completely different!
You easy can compare Dutch with German. I can't speak it, but I am able to read it since lots of words are similar.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

edubejar said:


> Gender is killing me, btw! They are not consistent with either Spanish or French, which I speak (they are not 100% consistent among Spanish and French either, but at least when I was learning French there was by far more consistency, and almost always the same gender in words with the same latin origin, thus that look the same: "la porte" (fr) had to be feminine because "la puerta" (es) is feminin, but "la maison" (fr) was not as obvious because the word in Spanish is "la casa", but just like this example, it was usually the same gender.
> 
> Not in German. I'm not finding much consistency between German and Spanish and/or French, which doesn't surprise me. Then you have neutral.
> 
> Oh, schmidt, isn't it der/die/das...which can become den or dem? German is hard HEHE. :nuts:


Yep, in Spanish/Portuguese genders are much easier as words ended with A = feminine, with O = masculine and E you can still pick some rules (usually when tonic is in the syllabe with A = feminine, with O = masc).

I also have a *LOT* of trouble in German because of the genders. The cases are not the real problem, but having to guess them is the challenge. The most bizarre one is "das mädchen" or "(neuter-gender-article) girl" haha. Anyway I think that happens with all foreigners since knowing them all by heart is humanly impossible when not living there.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Some of my colleagues at work are danish or norwegian. And when they speak danish (or norwegian) it sounds like baby-brabbling. Dutch is easier to understand for me (if it is spoken clearly).


----------

